# Silverstone F1



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Hi guys. Just to share some of the shots I took during the Friday F1 practice. I hope you like them.

Lewis Hamilton Vodafone McLaren Mercedes








Canon EOS 1D MKIV+ EF 500mm f/4 L IS Manual exposure f/7.1 - 1/500th sec - ISO 250. Hand held.

Fernando Alonso Scuderia Ferrari








Canon EOS 1D MKIV+ EF 500mm f/4 L IS Manual exposure f/5.6 - 1/250th sec - ISO 100. Hand held.

Kamui Kobayashi Sauber F1 Team








Canon EOS 1D MKIV+ EF 500mm f/4 L IS Manual exposure f/7.1 - 1/500th sec - ISO 250 Hand held

Jaime Alguersuari with his Toro Rosso








Canon EOS 1D MKIV+ EF 500mm f/4 L IS Manual exposure f/8 - 1/320th sec - ISO 100 Hand held

Fernando Alonso Scuderia Ferrari








Canon EOS 1D MKIV+ EF 500mm f/4 L IS Manual exposure f/5.6 - 1/500th sec - ISO 100. Hand held.

Sergio Perez - Sauber F1 Team








Canon EOS 1D MKIV+ EF 500mm f/4 L IS Manual exposure f/7.1 - 1/500th sec - ISO 250. Hand held.


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

IGADIZ said:


> Hi guys. Just to share some of the shots I took during the Friday F1 practice. I hope you like them.
> 
> Lewis Hamilton Vodafone McLaren Mercedes
> 
> ...


God I need a camera like this! Great photos mate!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Great pictures, are you there tomorrow?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

bigmcclarron said:


> God I need a camera like this! Great photos mate!


Lay the better part of £20k on the table and you'll be fine....the lens alone is $10k new and the body around $5-7k.

@the OP: nice set. Especially like the spray in 4.

Bret


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

bretti_kivi said:


> Lay the better part of £20k on the table and you'll be fine....the lens alone is $10k new and the body around $5-7k.
> 
> @the OP: nice set. Especially like the spray in 4.
> 
> Bret


Well it is my birthday soon by Christ lol!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Really nice pics. I especially like no.4 showing the spray it really gives a sence of speed to the shot!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow, cracking, simply superb:thumb:


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

the last one feels the most "alive" to me but a cracking set of shots mate.


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

All great but love the third one most!!!!!


----------



## black v6 (Apr 27, 2011)

:wave: wow cracking just brill thanks


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice Set! Kudos for hand-holding that monster too!!


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Thank you guys for the kind comments @Matt - No mate, only managed to get tickets for the Friday practice, the rest were sold out. Bellow, 3 more from the day concentrating on Driver Close-up

Fernando Alonso Scuderia Ferrari








Canon EOS 1D MKIV+ EF 500mm f/4 L IS Manual exposure f/5.6 - 1/500th sec - ISO 100. Hand held.

Michael Schumacher Mercedes Benz GP








Canon EOS 1D MKIV+ EF 500mm f/4 L IS Manual exposure f/8 - 1/250th sec - ISO 250. Hand held.

Nico Rosberg Mercedes Benz GP








Canon EOS 1D MKIV+ EF 500mm f/4 L IS Manual exposure f/5.6 - 1/640th sec - ISO 160. Hand held.


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

We are just about to leave for the trip up to Silverstone..managed to get front row seats in the new International Pit Straight Grandstand 

If its anything like last year we should have a cracking day out. I'm going to take lots of photos as usual, but i really doubt that i'm going to be able to get the same sort of quality shots as the OP 

Some fantastic shots there...and even though you were using top quality kit i think its obvious that the real skill was going on behind the camera/lens :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm not jealous one bit...

How far in advance did you book the tickets?


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Thank you Griffy for the kind words. 
@ Matt it was a last minute decision, I bought the tickets last Wednesday. I was lucky to get them as my mate wanted one more on Thursday and by then, the event was completely sold out.

Re: My heavy gear... Photography is how I earn my living and so, I can justify the cost. But, to be honest, so long as you understand the limitations of your equipment, you can get very decent shots with just about any camera lens combination.:thumb:


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Matt. said:


> I'm not jealous one bit...
> 
> How far in advance did you book the tickets?


If you are asking me then it was about a week after last years Grand Prix :lol:

So we were there yesterday...and had a great day (again):thumb:

It was a shame that neither Lewis or Jensen got onto the podium but at least they gave it their best shot :driver:

Considering i was using a Panny G1 compact system camera, and my wife Angie was using our new Nikon S9100 compact, (which performed VERY well), i think we got some good shots between us...including Mark Webber getting Prince Harry in the side of his head with the champange :doublesho

If i can find a few to give you an idea of what it was like then i might post them up. However, its a bit daunting especially as 'Dubnut' comes on here and he takes better photos than me even when hes left his lens cap on 

Still, we had a really good day out and that is all that matters in the long run 

Did anyone else go?

Andy :wave:


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Pic #4 in the first set is brilliant. :thumb:


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

Kamui Kobayashi Sauber F1 Team

Just amazing..


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Fantastic pictures there!:thumb:

Is that fluorescent paint on the Ferrari rear wing? Some sort of aero test?


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

love all of those fantastic shots

Thanks for sharing


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Fantastic pictures, number 4 does it for me :thumb:


----------

